# ? Ho to configure....



## mrpresident (2. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,

ich bin der Kai, arbeite in Hamburg und muss im Rahmen eines neuen Projektes mich mit ISPConfig beschäftigen. Ich bin mit Linux nicht unbedarft, habe meinen LPIC I & II gemacht, aber mir fehlen bei diesem Thema einfach die Zusammenhänge.

Ich weiß zum Beispiel nicht, wie genau ISPConfig, Roundcube und alles andere zusammenspielen. Dieses Thema ist komplett neu für mich.

Der Server, Hyper-V, läuft. Als Basis dient debian 9.4.0, läuft auch. Auch das ISPConfig und Roundcube sind gemäß der Anleitung:
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-9-nginx-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3.1/
lauffähig installiert. Im ISPConfig kann ich mich auch anmelden, im Roundcube allerdings nicht, egal welche Credentials ich nehme.

In der Anleitung kann ich zb. unter Punkt 10.2 die Scripte in den grauen Kästchen nicht umsetzen, da mir im ISP in der jeweiligen Karte unter "Optionen" schlichtweg die Möglichkeit fehlt. Ich habe da, so wie es ja sein sollte, keinerlei Eingabefelder, nichts.

ISPConfig ist die Version 3.1.12, ein Update versuche ich gleich.

Gedacht ist ISPConfig im Rahmen der Verschlüsselung des Mailverkehrs unserer Kunden, das soll alles über uns laufen, siehe DSGVO.

Daher wäre ich Euch für eure Unterstützung sehr dankbar.


Vielen Dank im Voraus....
Gruß Kai


----------



## mrpresident (3. Juli 2018)

Keiner da der mir Unterstützung anbieten kann?
Was ist mit dem Hersteller?


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Im ISPConfig kann ich mich auch anmelden, im Roundcube allerdings nicht, egal welche Credentials ich nehme.


Hast Du denn ein Postfach in ISPConfig anggelegt? Und Dich dann mit der Emailadresse und dem Passwortd es Postcahs in Roundcube versucht einzuloggen?



Zitat von mrpresident:


> In der Anleitung kann ich zb. unter Punkt 10.2 die Scripte in den grauen Kästchen nicht umsetzen, da mir im ISP in der jeweiligen Karte unter "Optionen" schlichtweg die Möglichkeit fehlt. Ich habe da, so wie es ja sein sollte, keinerlei Eingabefelder, nichts.


Die Felder gibt es in jeder ISPConfig Version seit vielen Jahren. Du musst aber als admin eingelogged sein. Der Code iat ja auch optional, den brauchst Du nur wenn Du Dich ohne port 8081 in der URL in Roundcube einloffen willst.



Zitat von mrpresident:


> Was ist mit dem Hersteller?


Hast Du denn den Hersteller Support kontaktiert?

https://www.ispconfig.org/get-support/?type=ispconfig


----------



## mrpresident (3. Juli 2018)

Wenn Du eine neue Mailbox meinst, ja, hab ich. Klappt trotzdem nicht.
In der "main.inc.php" bei SMTP den "localhost" weggelassen. Immerhin wird dann nach dem Server in der Anmeldung gefragt.

Ich bin als Admin eingeloggt, definitiv. Und trotzdem habe ich dieses offenbar unwichtige Feld unter Optionen nicht. Ich verwende natürlich diesen Port.

Warum sollte ich den Hersteller kontaktieren?
Wir brauchen kein Business issue, Chef ist geizig.

Nach dem Neustart des Servers läßt sich Roundcube nicht mehr aufrufen.
Auch werden die Dateien "config.inc.php" und "main.inc.php" nicht mehr gefunden.

Auch möchte Roundcube unbedingt mit Squirrelmail und nicht webmail starten....


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> In der "main.inc.php" bei SMTP den "localhost" weggelassen. Immerhin wird dann nach dem Server in der Anmeldung gefragt.


Und genau das soll nicht der Fall sein. Schreib da wieder localhost rein, sonst kann man Deinen webmail client dazu benutzen sich an jedem beliebigen IMAP server anzumelden.



> Nach dem Neustart des Servers läßt sich Roundcube nicht mehr aufrufen.
> Auch werden die Dateien "config.inc.php" und "main.inc.php" nicht mehr gefunden.


https://www.howtoforge.com/communit...-debian-8-6-nginx-problems.77009/#post-363937



Zitat von mrpresident:


> Warum sollte ich den Hersteller kontaktieren?
> Wir brauchen kein Business issue, Chef ist geizig.


Du hast nach Hilfe vom Hersteller gefragt, oder nicht?



> Auch möchte Roundcube unbedingt mit Squirrelmail und nicht webmail starten....


Dann musst Du den Namen der nginx location anpassen. Wobei ich glaube dass beides per default geht.


----------



## mrpresident (3. Juli 2018)

Danke für deine Tipps....

Localhost ist wieder eingetragen und auch die beiden "fehlenden" Dateien sind vorhanden, trotzdem startet roundcube nicht.

Sorry, ja. Hab dort grad ne Anfrage abgesetzt.

Wo bitte finde ich diese nginx location wo ich das ändern kann?

Das Manual müsste ich mir privat kaufen, Chef ist geizig :-((


----------



## mrpresident (3. Juli 2018)

https://www.howtoforge.com/using-roundcube-webmail-with-ispconfig-3-on-debian-wheezy-nginx
Unter 3 gibt es plötzlich die "main.inc.php" nicht mehr
Weiter finde ich im ISP unter Optionen definitiv kein Eingabefeld, als Admin angemeldet
Roundcube per Servernamen aufrufen klappte von Beginn an nicht....

Die Anleitung ist sicher ganz nett. Aber für einen Anfänger doch etwas unübersichtlich. Einige Schritte konnte ich nicht ausführen, andere sind mittenrein geworfen....


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Localhost ist wieder eingetragen und auch die beiden "fehlenden" Dateien sind vorhanden, trotzdem startet roundcube nicht.


Schau mal in meinem Link, da stehen befehle drin wie Du die Rechte der Dateien ändern kannst damit Roundcube die Dateien wieder findest.



Zitat von mrpresident:


> https://www.howtoforge.com/using-roundcube-webmail-with-ispconfig-3-on-debian-wheezy-nginx
> Unter 3 gibt es plötzlich die "main.inc.php" nicht mehr
> Weiter finde ich im ISP unter Optionen definitiv kein Eingabefeld, als Admin angemeldet
> Roundcube per Servernamen aufrufen klappte von Beginn an nicht....
> ...


Roundcube ist bei Dir bereits vollständig  installiert. fang nicht mit einer anderen anleitung an, das zerstört nur Dein setup!


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Wo bitte finde ich diese nginx location wo ich das ändern kann?


Bring erstmal roundcube wieder zum Laufen, danach kannst Du die location immer noch umnbenennen.

Und Zu Deinem Login problem, schau ins mail.log (/var/log/mail.log) nachdem Roundcube wieder läuft!


----------



## mrpresident (3. Juli 2018)

Ähm, ich will ja nicht meckern. Aber warum sollte ich die Rechte ändern?

Nein, keine andere Anleitung.

In diesem Log steht nicht viel, außer das ständig connected und disconnected wird....
Wie soll ich Roundcube zum Laufen bringen wenn ich nicht mal weiß wie....


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Ähm, ich will ja nicht meckern. Aber warum sollte ich die Rechte ändern?


Um den Fehler zu beheben.



Zitat von mrpresident:


> Nein, keine andere Anleitung.


Roundcube ist bereits vollständig installiert nachdem Du das jier https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-9-nginx-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3.1/
gemacht hats. Dann hast Du angefangen eine andere Anleitung https://www.howtoforge.com/using-roundcube-webmail-with-ispconfig-3-on-debian-wheezy-nginx zu verwenden die auch noch für eine ganz andere Debian Version ist und nicht mit Deinem Server funktionieren kann.

Warum hast Du eigentlich überhaupt ein nginx system installiert und nicht eines mit apache? Wenn ich es recht verstehe feht es Euch um einen Mail server? Nginx ist was für Fortgeschrittene und so wie ich es sehe bist Du eher Linux Anfänger, daher frahe ich mich halt warum es ein Nginx setup sein musste und nicht das apache setup. Mailseitig macht das keínen Unterschied.


----------



## mrpresident (3. Juli 2018)

Ok, werde die Rechte morgen mal prüfen....

Eine andere Anleitung wurde zwar gesichtet, aber nicht umgesetzt.

Weil es so in der Anleitung stand, an die hab ich mich eben gehalten. Und da wurde dauernd von appache2 deinstallieren uw. gefaselt.

In Sachen Linux bin ich kein DAU, ich hab meinen LPIC I & II gemacht. Ich komme nur nicht mit den Zusammenhängen zurecht.


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Weil es so in der Anleitung stand, an die hab ich mich eben gehalten. Und da wurde dauernd von appache2 deinstallieren uw. gefaselt.


Das ist ja auch richtig, denn wenn man nginx installiert muss man apache deinstallieren. aber wenn Du Dich mit nginx nicht auskennst in Zusammenhang mit der Tatsache das nginx nunmal komplexer zu installieren ist wäre die Anleitung für apache die bessere Wahl gewesen.

Es gibt eine Anleitung für Apache:

https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...-9-stretch-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-1/

und eine andere für nginx:

https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-9-nginx-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3.1


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab jetzt mal die Rechte korrigiert, läuft.... vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Allerdings anmelden kann ich mich noch immer nicht....


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Ok, danke für die neue Anleitung....
Wie deinstalliere ich jetzt nginx sauber?
Wie installiere ich nun Apache2, ab Punkt 10 und dann weiter unter 19?
Im ISP hab ich jetzt eine Email-Domain und ein Email-Postfach mit Passwort natürlich.

Server neu gestartet, Anmeldung am Roundcube nicht möglich.
Wie kann ich von Squirrelmail auf Webmail umstellen, oder erfolgt das durch Apache2?


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Allerdings anmelden kann ich mich noch immer nicht....


Ich ziteiere mal was ich dazu bereits geschrieben habe:



> Und Zu Deinem Login problem, schau ins mail.log (/var/log/mail.log) nachdem Roundcube wieder läuft!


Du sagst Du hast eine LPIC I & II  Zertifizierung, dann solltest Du doch an sich wissen dass man bei fehlern in einem Linux system mal in das zu dem System gehörige Log schaut um den Fehler einzugrenzen und das log des mail systems ist nunmal das mail.log.



Zitat von mrpresident:


> Wie deinstalliere ich jetzt nginx sauber?
> Wie installiere ich nun Apache2, ab Punkt 10 und dann weiter unter 19?
> Im ISP hab ich jetzt eine Email-Domain und ein Email-Postfach mit Passwort natürlich.


Ich habe nicht gesagt dass Du das bestehende setuo umstellen sollst, ich hatte mich nur vgefragt ob Du Dich vorher informiert hast welche setups es gibt und Dich dann für das kompliziertere entschieden hast.



Zitat von mrpresident:


> Wie kann ich von Squirrelmail auf Webmail umstellen, oder erfolgt das durch Apache2?


Die config sollte schon für /webmail und /squirrelmail eingerichtet sein laut config Datei. Was Du am Ende eintippst in die Browser Adresszeile liegt bei Dir, es sollte in beiden Fällen roundcube angezeigt werden.


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Nginx hab ich mit "apt-get remove nginx" deinstalliert.
Apache2 gemäß neuer Anleitung Punkt 10.


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Ist etwas länger her mit dem LPIC, bin etwas eingerostet.... sorry

Nein, nicht informiert. Chef mir das ISP übertragen, inkl. der "nginx" Anleitung.

Wie bitte finde ich denn diese config? Bei was ich in den letzten Tagen umgesetzt habe, muss ich mich erstmal sortieren....


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Die letzten Minuten in /var/log/mail.log


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2018)

Du kannst nginx nicht eben mal so gegen apache austauschen. Hier mal eine Anleitung die apache zu nginx umwandelt, also das gegenteil von dem was Du machst. Du siehst das da einiges mehr zu tun ist. https://blog.schaal-24.de/ispconfig/ispconfig-apache-durch-nginx-ersetzen/?lang=de

Im Grunde musst Du nur noch schritt 4 machen, nur halt jeweils das genaue Gegentail beim tauschen der Werte. Danach das:

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.1.12.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3.1.12.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php


und wählst yes wenn der ispconfig updater fragt ob die services neu konfiguriert werden sollen.


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Den Anhang 585 betrachten
> Die letzten Minuten in /var/log/mail.log


Du musst schon ins mail.log schauen direkt nachdem Du versucht hast Dich in roundcube anzumelden.


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Super, danke.
Wenn das so nicht funzt, installiere ich die Maschine neu.
Verliere so langsam den Überblick....
Meinst Du Schritt 4 von deinem Link oder der Anleitung?


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2018)

Scritt 4 von dieser anleitung: https://blog.schaal-24.de/ispconfig/ispconfig-apache-durch-nginx-ersetzen/?lang=de


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Welche Datenbank bitte????


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Läuft, ich komm ins roundcube.... wer lesen (und dabei denken!!) kann, ist klar im Vorteil 
Hatte bei der Domäne hinter dem @ einen wichtigen Teil vergessen.... ich Honk :-((

Hab von Chef noch einen Alias bekommen, auch eingerichtet.

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ne Info, wie das Ganze funktionieren soll....
Wie gesagt, der Mailverkehr unserer Kunden soll über ISPConfig geleitet und dabei verschlüsselt werden.
Eigentlich hab ich bestimmt 1000 Fragen....

Gibt es nicht auch eine kostenfreie Anleitung?
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie ich das jetzt testen kann....

Danke Dir im voraus!
Wir können auch gerne telefonieren oder ne Session per Teamviewer abhalten....


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Folgendes erhalte ich wenn ich eine Mail verschicken möchte.... STMP service 554 BAD DNS PRT ressource record


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Fakt ist.... meine Adresse im Original lautet "kb@running-bit.de".... ohne rblan
Könnte das der/ein Fehler sein? Wenn ja, muss ich mich neu anlegen?

Auch klappt der Login (+ ja / - nein) in RC und ISP nur auf folgende Weise:
+ http://172.16.23.132:8081/squirrelmail (Roundcube, /webmail wird automatisch durch squirrelmail ersetzt)
+ https://172.16.23.132:8080/index.php (ISP)
- https://debian9.rblan.running-bit.de:8080/squirrelmail (auch ohne s und mit Port 8081 wird´s nix)


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2018)

Laut Logfile stimmt der PTR Record nicht.

1) Der Hostname des Servers muss im DNS existieren.
2) Die Ip des Servers benötigt einen PTR Record der auf den Hostnamen verweist.

Wenn das nicht richtig ist, werden die meisten anderen Server mails Deines Servers abweisen.


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Ok, danke. Werde ich prüfen und ggf. einrichten.

Was ist mit den verschiedenen Login?
Was ist mit der Mailadresse? Sie lautet ja im Original etwas anders als m ISP angegeben....


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Das ist die Antwort von GMX. Wer muss da nun aktiv werden?
GMX wäre meine private (Test)Mailadresse.
Laut Chef sind nun alle PTR, inkl. der Alias, in unserem DNS korrekt eingetragen.
Dennoch erhalte ich Fehler 554....

Wie kann ich denn unseren Server von außen erreichen?


----------



## mrpresident (4. Juli 2018)

Das funktioniert so auch nicht, weil wir noch mit nicht öffentlichen Adressen arbeiten.


----------



## mrpresident (5. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen,

damit das nun endlich rund läuft, hat mein Chef, ich darf eben noch immer nicht alles, auf dem Server W2016 die 2. Netzwerkkarte eingerichtet bzw. aktiviert. Eckdaten habe ich....

Was bitte muss ich nun im debian respektive ISP nachtragen, damit die erkannt wird und alles andere dann läuft?


----------



## mrpresident (5. Juli 2018)

Die 2. NIC ist konfiguriert und aktiv.
Hab den Server neu gestartet....
Nun kann ich den Dienst httpd (apache2) nicht starten.
Auch geht keine Mail raus weil "Network is unreachable", wessen Network auch immer
Ein ping 8.8.8.8 schlägt auch fehl eben weil kein Netzwerk....

Was bitte mache ich falsch?


----------



## Till (5. Juli 2018)

Scheinbar ist die Netzwerkkarte oder das Routing nicht richtig konfiguriert, das hat nichts direkt mit ISPConfig zu tun, denn die Konfiguration der Netzwerkkarten erfolgt außerhalb von ISPConfig.


----------



## hilfswicht (5. Juli 2018)

Ich bewundere immer wieder die Geduld von Till, den Fragenden die Infos kostenlos aus der Nase zu siehen.
Im ersten Post hies es noch Basis HyperVm Debian, und ist dann doch die Rede vonW2016, und ISP in einer virtuellen Maschine.

Wieso aktiviert Chef etwas, und dann in der VM läuft es nicht. Verstehen muss man es nicht.


----------



## mrpresident (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo Till,

wo bitte richte denn das Routing auf einer Netzwerkkarte ein?

@hilfswicht:
Ich bin Till sehr dankbar für seine Unterstützung, keine Frage.
Und was deine Bedenken betrifft.... ich hab einen realen Rechner, auf dem Windows Server 2016 läuft. In diesem habe ich die Rolle Hyper-V eingerichtet. Im Hyper-V laufen zur Zeit 3 virtuelle Maschinen, unter anderem auch debian 9.4.0 respektive ISPConfig.

Was Chef möchte oder nicht, steht hier außer Frage. Fakt ist, das ich mich damit beschäftigen darf. Ich bin was Windows und Linux betrifft nicht unbedarft. Lediglich das Zusammenspiel von ISP, Roundcube usw. ist mir noch nicht so ganz geläufig.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte deine Bedenken etwas aufweichen....


----------



## mrpresident (6. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich in /etc/network/interfaces eth1 auskommentiere, läuft alles wieder 
Andernfalls kommt das hier:

Der Hinweis "Network unreachable" kommt jetzt immerhin nicht mehr.

Ich hab schon gesucht ohne ende, aber wo finde ich die Einträge die während des Bootens sichtbar durchlaufen? dmesg hilft nicht und es gibt auch keine boot.log oder ähnliches....

Weiter rauscht beim booten durch, das der Dienst "httpd apache2" nicht gestartet werden kann.
Auch hier würde ich gerne wissen, wo ich die Logs dafür finden kann. Natürlich suche ich selbst auch....


----------



## mrpresident (6. Juli 2018)

Gefunden: journalctl -b

Nur warum failed? Hat ja bis vor kurzem noch funktioniert....?


----------



## nowayback (6. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Wenn ich in /etc/network/interfaces eth1 auskommentiere, läuft alles wieder
> Andernfalls kommt das hier:
> Den Anhang 590 betrachten
> Der Hinweis "Network unreachable" kommt jetzt immerhin nicht mehr.
> ...


Jetzt mal ernsthaft, wo haben sie dir lpic 1 und lpic 2 hinterhergeschmissen? Zu den Zeiten, als ich das gemacht hab, war alles was du hier fragst, Voraussetzung zum Bestehen der Prüfungen. Du kommst hier mit absoluten Kleinigkeiten an die nichts - aber auch gar nichts - mit ispconfig zutun haben. Deine Probleme liegen an deinem Unwissen. Und nun schnapp dir nen Buch und beschäftige dich mit den Grundlagen.


----------



## mrpresident (6. Juli 2018)

So wie es aussieht, hab ich jetzt 2 defaults routings, richtig?
Ich möchte aber das nur eth1 als default benutzt wird....

@nowayback
Das andere erkläre ich Dir später....


----------



## hilfswicht (6. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Hallo Till,
> 
> wo bitte richte denn das Routing auf einer Netzwerkkarte ein?
> 
> ...


Wie auch NWB schrieb, fangt doch erst mit den Basics an. Und hier kommt es darauf an, was Ihr eingerichtet habt. Ist es ein Bridged oder Routed Setup. Steht die Kiste bei Euch oder bei einem ISP im RZ? 
Dementsprechend muss es dann sauber eingerichtet sein.

Erst als allerletztes kommt dann die Installation von ISPConfig dran.
In Beitrag 11 hier mit Thread hat Till auf die Install verwiesen. dort steht auch ein Link zur Grundinstallvon Debian mit Netzwerkconfig... https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/debian-minimal-server/
Ist das so schwer zu finden? Und dasnicht unbedarft....denk da mal drüber nach bitte.
Michael


----------



## mrpresident (6. Juli 2018)

Hi Michael,

ich gebe NWB, Dir und Till ja auch Recht.

Meine Basics sind rund 3 Jahre alt und müssen nur etwas aufgefrischt werden. Der Server, ISP und Roundcube laufen soweit, sind grob eingerichtet.

Der Rechner ist so wie vormals beschrieben, er steht hier bei uns.

Bzgl. der Installation und des Netzwerkes hab ich ja schon nachgearbeitet.

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, das das Routing stimmt. Letztendlich kann ich einen ping ins Internet absetzen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welchen Weg dieser wirklich nimmt. Der Rechner hat 2 Karten, Intranet und Internet. Mails gehen nicht raus weil angeblich keine Domain gefunden wird bzw. der DNS-Eintrag nicht stimmt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## hilfswicht (6. Juli 2018)

naja, eine feste Überzeugung ist uncool, wenn es dann doch nicht funktioniert.
Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle mit Chefe zusammensetzen, und das Netzwerk vom Host und VM auf die Reihe zu kriegen. Wenn das dann passt, dann das was Till schon geschrieben hat. Update von ISPconfig, um die Dienste sauber zu konfigurieren.

Aber auch noch den Rant dazu - ich bin froh kein Kunde von Euch zu sein. Mit so wenig Wissen so ein Projekt anzugehen. Ob das Wissen jetzt nur eingerostet ist, mir als Kunde egal.

Solche Probleme hatte ich mit ISPconfig noch nie, obwohl ich auch nur ein Seiteneinsteiger in die IT bin, aber bevor ich was für Kunden mache, sollte ich schon mit einer Netzwerkkonfiguration auskennen. Just m2c
Michael


----------



## florian030 (7. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Meine Basics sind rund 3 Jahre alt


Ich habe so meine Zweifel, ob Du überhaupt irgendwelche Basics hast. Und da Dein Chef das Prohekt und den Server eh gut kennt, würde ich das eher intern klären anstatt mich hier als komplett unwissen zu präsentieren.


----------



## mrpresident (10. Juli 2018)

Zweifel hin oder her.... das Routing läuft jetzt soweit.

Allerdings kann ich die Fehler im Log noch immer nicht richtig deuten. Ich hab 2 private Adressen zum testen, bei der einen (GMX) wird gesagt "Nemesis ESMTP service not availble-554- No SMTP found - Invalid DNS PTR resource record" und bei der zweiten Adresse (mail.de) heißt es "Domain not found".

Muss ich da im DNS vom ISP etwas einrichten? Das ich dem ISP den jeweiligen Provider bekannt machen muss, hab ich mittlerweile verstanden. Ich werde auch versuchen, Chef das Manual besorgen zu lassen.


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Muss ich da im DNS vom ISP etwas einrichten?


Nein. Du musst nur eine Email Domain verwenden die tatsächlich im DNS (Internet) existiert, der Server Hostname muss eine im DNS existierende subdomain sein und Deine externe IP braucht einen validen PTR DNS Record der auf den Hostnamen des Servers verweist. Dies hat alles nichts 'direkt' mit Deiner ISPConfig Installation zu tun, es sin voraussetzungen die für jeden mailserver der im Internet mails versenden will zutreffen.


----------



## mrpresident (10. Juli 2018)

Ich möchte nochmal betonen, das, trotz aller Voraussetzungen, nicht nur ISP sondern auch die systemnahe Konfiguration, insbesondere unter Linux, neu für mich sind und ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar bin.

Natürlich lese ich mich schlau....

Naja, GMX und Mail.de gibt es ja, sind meine privaten Provider bzgl. Mail.

Soweit ich meinen Chef verstanden habe, sind alle deine genannten Voraussetzungen erfüllt bzw. eingerichtet.... zumindest was unseren internen Mailserver betrifft


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Naja, GMX und Mail.de gibt es ja, sind meine privaten Provider bzgl. Mail.


Ob die Empfängermailbox Deine private Mailbox ist spielt dafür keine Rolle. GMX und mail.de sind normale große Internet mailanbieter und sie erwarten dass Dein DNS Deiner Absenderdomain, Hostname und IP korrekt konfiguriert ist.



Zitat von mrpresident:


> Soweit ich meinen Chef verstanden habe, sind alle deine genannten Voraussetzungen erfüllt bzw. eingerichtet.... zumindest was unseren internen Mailserver betrifft


Wenn Dies der Fall wäre, dann würden die Mail Dienste Deine Emails nicht mit den von Dir geposteten Fehlern ablehnen.


----------



## mrpresident (10. Juli 2018)

Das hab ich ja meinem Chef auch gesagt.... er meint, alles korrekt
Am DNS darf ich nicht spielen, muss also warten bis Chefe rein kommt.

Ich soll in der Zwischenzeit einen Kunden (E-Mail Domain??) anlegen, der auf die im DNS korrekt angelegte Adresse verweist und dann soll das Mailing funktionieren.

Muss ich da im debian jetzt nichts mehr anpassen?

Wäre es möglich,das wir mal bitte vlt. telefonieren und ggf. per Teamviewer einen Blick auf mein System werfen? Das wäre klasse....


----------



## hilfswicht (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo Kai,

also langsam wird es schon mehr als dreist.
https://www.ispconfig.org/support/

also bitte - soll sich doch Chef drum kümmern.
http://serverzeit.de/tutorials/admins-haften

Die Aussage vom "Chef" mal eben eine Kunden Domain aufzuschalten, wenn die Grundeinstellungen nicht passen, hat nichts mehr mit einem Chef zu tun. das ist Unfug!

Ich fang für mich hier jetzt mit einem guten alten PLONK an. Aua, Nix gegen Fragen die man stellt, aber hier ist einfach zuviel....
Michael


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Ich soll in der Zwischenzeit einen Kunden (E-Mail Domain??) anlegen, der auf die im DNS korrekt angelegte Adresse verweist und dann soll das Mailing funktionieren.


Das Anlegen von Email Domains kannst Du zwar machen, sie werden aber nicht funktionieren bevor Du nicht die globalen Probleme DNS Auflösung Hostname und Reverse Auflösung der IP behoben hast. Das sind Dinge die Du vermutlich nicht auf dem ISPConfig Server machen musst denn so wie ich Dich verstehe ist der ISPConfig Server ja der Mailserver und nicht der zuständige DNS srver der Domain des Hostnamens und der IP.



Zitat von mrpresident:


> Wäre es möglich,das wir mal bitte vlt. telefonieren und ggf. per Teamviewer einen Blick auf mein System werfen? Das wäre klasse....


Ich habe wirklich Verständnis dafür dass Dein Chef Dich da an eine Aufgabe gesetzt hast mit der Du noch nichts zu tun hattest bisher und das Dir das schwerfällt und daher versuche ich Dir hier im Forum weiter zu helfen. Aber es gibt da bei mir eine klare Grenze, Forum ja, aber was darüber hinaus geht ist Business Support und den gibt es bei Florian, mit dem Du ja glaube ich auch schon Kontakt hattest. Ich helfe hier im Forum gern, insbesondere auch da ich hoffe das hier gegebene Antworten in Zukunft Usern die das selbe Problem haben weiter helfen werden. Ich werde aber keinen remote Login- oder Telefonsupport kostenlos machen, insbesondere nicht wenn der Adressat eine Firma ist. Wer Support per Telefon oder 'privat' per Email oder per remote Login benötigt, der möge sich bitte an den ISPConfig Business support (Florian) wenden.


----------



## florian030 (11. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> systemnahe Konfiguration, insbesondere unter Linux, neu für mich


Darf ich Dich da mal an Deinen Post #1 erinnern?

Mich beschleicht so langsam der Verdacht, dass Du (oder meinetwegen auch Dein Chef) mit aller Gewalt etwas aufsetzen willst, von dem Du schlicht keine Ahnung hast.
Du hast in dem Zusammenhang Hilfe angeboten bekommen, möchtest aber weder für individuellen Support noch für das Handbuch auch nur einen Euro ausgeben.


----------



## mrpresident (11. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen....

das Problem bzgl. DNS konnte gelöst werden. Ich hatte stets die falsche Domäne verwendet. Mit einer anderen klappte es sofort, intern wie extern.

@Florian:
Lass uns das jetzt bitte nicht aufbauschen.
Wenn chef meint, es gibt kein Manual oder Euren Support und ich soll das im Alleingang einrichten, dann ist das eben so, leider.


----------



## vikozo (11. Juli 2018)

@mrpresident 


Zitat von mrpresident:


> ....  ich soll das im Alleingang einrichten,....


 wie ich es am lesen bin ist es wohl doch nicht im Alleingang. ;-)


----------



## mrpresident (11. Juli 2018)

Wie darf ich das verstehen?
ISPConfig ist laut Chef für das Hosting von Kundenwebsites gedacht.
Später soll noch im Rahmen der Verschlüsselung von E-Mails der kunden Cipher hinzukommen.

Chef meinte gestern, das Manual wäre nicht relevant, und jetzt kommt ihr!!


----------



## florian030 (11. Juli 2018)

Man kann sicherlich auf das Handbuch verzichten, wenn man Ahnung von der Materie hat. Und mit Deinen angeblichen LPIC I & II sollte das nicht wirklich ein Problem sein. Ich vermute, da möchte jemand Deine wirklichen Fähigkeiten testen und das Ergebnis kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen.

Es ist nicht so, dass man das Handbuch zwingend braucht, man unterstützt damit aber zB die nicht gerade geringen Kosten, die die Weiterentwicklung so mit sich bringt.


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Ich hatte stets die falsche Domäne verwendet. Mit einer anderen klappte es sofort, intern wie extern.


Dann sollte ja jetzt alles soweit ok sein und wir können diesen Thread abschließen.


----------



## vikozo (11. Juli 2018)

naja angenommen du bist ein Azubi dann wäre die Idee deines Chef wohl gewesen ... es im Alleingang einzurichten ...  damit du es lernst 
und LPIC I & II Prüfung setzt ja das Wissen im Bereich Netzwerk und Routing ja voraus, oder.

wobei ich ja auch immer froh bin um die Unterstützung der Community ;-)


----------



## mrpresident (11. Juli 2018)

Eine Zertifizierung bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig auch wirklich dessen Wissen zu haben.
Erst in der Praxis zeigt es sich und die hatte ich bisher nur rudimentär, leider.

Natürlichbin auch ich jeder Community für ihre Unterstützung dankbar.

Mein Chef ist eh eine seltsame, schwer einzuschätzende Natur


----------



## mrpresident (11. Juli 2018)

Nur noch eine Frage....
Böse Zungen behaupten in /etc/networking/interfaces wäre am besten, andere behaupten in der rc.local.
Wo trage ich denn nun das Routing so ein, das sie bei einem Reboot auch wieder greifen?


----------



## vikozo (11. Juli 2018)

für mich als Laie -  muss das dein Server können, der müsste doch nur ein Gateway haben (nebst IP und Subnetmaske) , der Router sollte doch routen!


----------



## mrpresident (11. Juli 2018)

Die Überlegung ist gar nicht mal so falsch....
Intern hängt er bei uns im Netz, damit wir Zugriff haben.
Extern, und da kommt wohl das Routing zum tragen, hängt er im "Internet".


----------



## vikozo (11. Juli 2018)

Router Switch und Hub und 50Ohm BNC Kabel sind eher meine Welt


----------



## nowayback (11. Juli 2018)

Zitat von mrpresident:


> Eine Zertifizierung bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig auch wirklich dessen Wissen zu haben.
> Erst in der Praxis zeigt es sich und die hatte ich bisher nur rudimentär, leider.


Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen...
Mit der Zertifizierung weist du dein Wissen nach, mit der Praxis die Erfahrung. Da du scheinbar kein Wissen hast, oder nennen wir es freundlich - wenig Wissen - würde mich interessieren wer dir die Zertifikate ausgestellt hat, denn das was du hier von dir gibst, hätte hinten und vorne nicht reichen können für die Zertifikate. 

Danke


----------



## mrpresident (12. Juli 2018)

Ich liebe unqualifizierte Kommentare über alles, besonders ohne Hintergrundwissen!!
Wenn ich kein Wissen hätte, wie konnte ich dann den Server aufsetzen, rundum einrichten und lediglich mich mit dem Routing hier outen? Sicher kenne ich noch nicht alle Kniffe, Tricks und Los etc. Aber das ist absolut kein Grund mich hier dumm anzumachen oder habt Ihr Möchtegernprofis nicht mal klein angefangen?? Linux ist nicht mein täglich Brot, ich komme aus der Windowswelt....

@Till: bitte sei so nett und lösche zeitnah alle Screenshots die ich hier gepostet habe, vielen Dank. Mein Chef ist ein Sicherheitsfreak und möchte das zukünftig nicht. Werde eh das Unternehmen wechseln....


----------

